# Godin releases set-neck line



## hookedonphonics (Jan 17, 2010)

For all you Godin players... Godin has released the "Icon" series, which are all mahogany, set-neck guitars. Looks like a versatile series, in particular the "Icon 2 Convertible". Could this be a possible replacement for the LG?

Godin Guitars


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Cool... they continue to branch out. Don't know that I'd get one to replace my LGs, as they feel much like set necks and are mahogany anyway... but it's interesting to see them pushing forward.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I know it's a mather of taste...and i should be supportive since they are local..but man those are ugly as hell.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

al3d said:


> I know it's a mather of taste...and i should be supportive since they are local..but man those are ugly as hell.


Yeah. Sorry to say, but I think they are fugly too.


----------



## bradvb (May 21, 2010)

Never been a fan of their look, but they are trying...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They are not too far off from the LG design


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> They are not too far off from the LG design


Yup--they look like hunchbacks too.

No offense to hunchbacks, just doesn't wok for guitar appearance, but what is more importnat is whetehr they're comfortable to play.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Love them!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Same here, Mooh. Though I used to hate that distinctive Godin profile years ago when I first started noticing them in guitar stores, nowadays I think it kicks ass. I'm definitely a convert.


----------



## hookedonphonics (Jan 17, 2010)

Well I may be slightly insane... but in the photos on the site it looks like the body shape is different than the regular Godin shape (which I really love personally). But in other photos I've found it looks like the usual Godins... I'm not such a fan of the appearance of the bridge but everything else I like. Seems like a lot of guys here so far don't like it, but hey, to each his own!


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I thought so too for a moment... that black one looks slimmed down a bit, but I think that's just black doing its slimming thing.

Interesting that they are switching up the headstock and offering a chambered body. That and the set neck definitely takes it further away from the LG (which as far as I'm concerned is a great guitar) and pushing it more into LP territory. Looks like Godin wants to draw some of the LP crowd.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Three P-90s! However, I think I would prefer the LG style recessed bridge and string through non-tailpiece like on my LG. I bet these Icons will be fewer manufacturing steps, and more money.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

3xP90s!! and P-Rails! These guitars would be really interesting to me if they didn't come standard with the Godin "super-flat" 16 inch fretboard radius...  I love the idea, I can live with the look, but I already know I'm going to hate the necks...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I love the look and the fact they try differents stuff like Jason Lollar PU's and P-Rails but why a blade swith over a toggle one?
And what is a Godin High-definition Revoicer???


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I think they look good, and I really like the pickup options offered on these guitars - especially the Icon 2 Convertible


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, the Convertible looks like my favourite too.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't think they are fugly or even ugly. They just look very Godin. I find one single cut guitar, my LP copy, a struggle enough above the 15th fret. A double cut dual HB version, I would consider.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Has anyone seen these in stores yet? I could see myself buying one but the places I normally shop aren't Godin dealers so it'd be a trek across town to check one out.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Kat, I think they've only just been announced. Probably will take a little while yet before they're in the distributor channels.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I like the Icon2 convertible with the SD P-Rails. 

I do wonder why they went to a stop tailpiece instead of stringing through the body.

They also never seem to make the colour combos I want.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

These have hit stores now. They seem to be in the $1100 to $1300 range. I'll be going out this weekend in search of some to try.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd like to try the one with Lollars. I think they look OK and their balance is probably great.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I'd like to try the one with Lollars. I think they look OK and their balance is probably great.


I played that one yesterday but the store was quite busy so I didn't get to plug in. I'm interested in the one with the P-rails anyway. 

The neck joint looks a bit odd but it makes sense. Godin are finishing the neck and body seperately then putting them together just before the final coat. They say that having a thinner coat of finish on the joint will make finish cracks less likely, which makes good sense but it also makes the neck joint look almost sloppy.

My only other complaint is that the frets weren't polished as well as they could have been.

I'm going to order one anyway. I just need to wait a few weeks to sort out some money stuff, but around the end of the year I'll be getting one.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

At least the new headstock is prettier than the Gumby one they've used for years...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Thing that really saddens me is that Godin could be an INCREDIBLE guitar company instead of just a Good guitar company. And in saying this, i'm not talking much about the quality of the instrument, but rather the level of design in their instrument and how they are trying to to much into every freaking style of music out there. Right now Godin offers close to 30 models. Wish is just crazy. I look at the the page where they are all shown, and first thing my designer's eye is telling me is.."WTF"...I know lots of folks will say Beauty is in the eye of the beholder or something like that..LOL..but i'm not talking about the beauty of the instrument...but rather it's design and function over form. 

Designing a guitar is NOT a simple task. when close to what we consider perfection today or the Standard, been the LP and Strat mostly, it's a BIG challenge to design a Guitar. To me, the only one to succeed so far after the big 2 came to be, would be the PRS. 

I personnaly think would need to get an actuall design team togheter and rethink their whole line.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Robert Godin and his management team might just be inclined to disagree with you on that score. Seems their lines are doing better than ever. And they keep adding on new lines - the Richmond series is a couple years old and now they're doing set necks.

If their designs are bugging you, I'm thinking Godin must be doing something right.

That aside, I think they could clean up their website, or redo the whole thing from scratch. That's where they could use some design help, big time. Might work to differentiate all their offerings.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

lol

they look alright to me. Very godin-like even from afar. I'd love to try the ones with p-rails and lollars


----------



## robertkoa (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm VERY interested in the Set Neck 25.5" scale RS 2 -the one without the Maple Top.

We need more 25.5" scale Guitars that are NOT BOLT ONs.

I'd like to check one of these out and get it in H-S-S or H-S-H with switches to go from super resonant Superstrat to Fat Humbucker tones etc.

Great that it's 25.5" scale- and a cool company.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

You want a long scale neck that's set rather than a bolt-on, try a Hagstrom Super Swede. Nice guitar. It's got a coil tap too, so you can split it.

That said, I totally agree - Godin's a cool company. I haven't yet seen one of the Icons in the stores yet but I hope to soon...


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

al3d said:


> Thing that really saddens me is that Godin could be an INCREDIBLE guitar company instead of just a Good guitar company. And in saying this, i'm not talking much about the quality of the instrument, but rather the level of design in their instrument and how they are trying to to much into every freaking style of music out there. Right now Godin offers close to 30 models. Wish is just crazy. I look at the the page where they are all shown, and first thing my designer's eye is telling me is.."WTF"...I know lots of folks will say Beauty is in the eye of the beholder or something like that..LOL..but i'm not talking about the beauty of the instrument...but rather it's design and function over form.
> 
> Designing a guitar is NOT a simple task. when close to what we consider perfection today or the Standard, been the LP and Strat mostly, it's a BIG challenge to design a Guitar. To me, the only one to succeed so far after the big 2 came to be, would be the PRS.
> 
> I personnaly think would need to get an actuall design team togheter and rethink their whole line.


I'm with you, brother. Fine quality, not crazy about the designs.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i dunno, they ain't so bad lookin, in my eyes, but they do seem pretty cool with the pick up situation, and the set neck.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I really like the direction they took with that Strat type guitar they just out (Progression I think?), but ya I find these kinda ugly as well. I'm sure they play great though.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Bought one today - the one with the PRails. Will post more later. Gotta play now.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I seriously like em. Style wise.. They remind me of Mark Morton's guitar. Which is another one I would like on my wall after I win the Lotto.

Im aware im infamous for going off topic a little but I seen Rob Barrett plays a Dean Cadillac. How does everyone feel about those?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

never played one, but it is good lookin


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

One of these, maybe 2 will be hanging in my studio when its finished. im very hooked on the godin line now. im picking up a few as we speak!


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I tried one the other day (Classic model) I played great, sounds good but man was it heavy.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Steve Adams said:


> im very hooked on the godin line now.


I've got the same problem. Eight and counting. 

Peace, Mike.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Brutal obsession to have....

that and the fact that a two rock amp is coming in right after christmas....

thats an expensive obsession to have!


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Agreed Steve. I have no Godins yet but I have 6 fret boards in my house. I dont think the girlfriends going to let me get anymore. I will push my luck as time goes on.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I have 4 strats, tele, 2 acoustics, a godin LG-P90, and more on the toget list...2 more strats, 4 or 5 godins, and thats about it then....

then onto electronics!


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I've got the same problem. Eight and counting.
> 
> Peace, Mike.


LOL! You beat me. I have two less than you. Got rid of my Radiator in a trade but then I acquired a beautiful minty LGX... add that to the two LGs, the SD, the SDxt and the Exit 22. What flavours you got, Mooh?


----------



## robertkoa (Jun 7, 2010)

Really cool and I'm also VERY curious about the Larivee Set Necks which are somewhat unique because they are 25.5" scale.

I have learned first hand that with 25.5" scale regardless of the neck joint ( and I want a set neck Strat anyway) you can get real nice Strat tones as well as fat humbucker tones with coil taps and H-S-S or H-S-H and I'd be looking to go beyond a Strat, resonance/sustain etc. so the Larivee's , especially if I can get them to do H-S-H could be great also.

I hear great things about the Canadian Luthiers and Companies and similar to Carvin - you get tremendous craftsmanship and precision for the money ( comparable to the best at ANY price ).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Maxer said:


> LOL! You beat me. I have two less than you. Got rid of my Radiator in a trade but then I acquired a beautiful minty LGX... add that to the two LGs, the SD, the SDxt and the Exit 22. What flavours you got, Mooh?


Acousticaster, SD, LG, Progression, Summit, Richmond Belmont, Freeway 5 string bass, LaPatrie Collection classical.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

hookedonphonics said:


> For all you Godin players... Godin has released the "Icon" series, which are all mahogany, set-neck guitars. Looks like a versatile series, in particular the "Icon 2 Convertible". Could this be a possible replacement for the LG?
> 
> Godin Guitars


The icon III natural (middle one) with three P90's is AWESOME!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> The icon III natural (middle one) with three P90's is AWESOME!


The 3 P90s really appeal to me. Do they sound like old P90s, or are they more modern (eg, SD) sounding? I assume they're wired like a Strat.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

al3d said:


> I personnaly think would need to get an actuall design team togheter and rethink their whole line.


Really? Gibson appears to be the one with committees. Godin has a VERY successful (and creative) family of companies.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Mooh said:


> The 3 P90s really appeal to me. Do they sound like old P90s, or are they more modern (eg, SD) sounding? I assume they're wired like a Strat.


They are Lollar P90s, but not sure how hot.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

starjag said:


> They are Lollar P90s, but not sure how hot.


Cool, thanks. Those would make me happy. There's a wide variety in what's marketed as P90s, and some are pretty lame.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

